
Show HN: Scroll Percentage in Title Bar - blattinum
https://www.knutmelvaer.no/blog/2020/05/how-i-put-the-scroll-percentage-in-the-title-bar/
======
zzo38computer
This makes it part of the web page though, which isn't useful. Useful is
making it part of the browser itself, perhaps as an extension.

